# MTH Alco PA's with B unit and 5 coaches



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

These PA's are nicely detailed and run real smooth. The middle axle on the trucks has blind drivers. The paint finished is really great, real sharp, not too shiny or too dull. Has a great Mars head light. The large #16 on the sides of the lead loco light up when you have the polarity wired correctly, if it is incorrect they will not light up when power is applied to track. The coupler tangs need to be shorten, to much clearence beteen cars. With that much clearence, I'm sure these coaches would navigate a 6 foot diameter curve. The lead PA #16 is the one with the DCS decoder and also operates the trailing PA #18 via a ribbon cable connected to lead loco either direct or thru the B unit. This is one Beautiful set. Links to pica & vids Below. And of coarse all the other swell stuff you get on an MTH works great, smoke, sound, lights, and remote coupler................Jim





https://picasaweb.google.com/Trainman24/DHPassengerService#

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8m7i91yQuA4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLAzofNSKPo


----------



## Harry Ballz (Mar 26, 2011)

Boy that sure is a nice set! And it's really nice to see a video of a actual layout in use. Not some post about all MY trains that do nothing but collect dust Thanks much!


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking set Jim. 

Very interesting on the #16 light function and good to know. I wonder how many of the other diesel sets are done that way. 

I noticed the same thing on my passenger cars as well.. too much space but then I wasn't happy with my heavyweights either so I went with body mounted Kadees on all of them to get it exactly how I wanted it. Do you use Kadee at all or body mount any of yours?

With all metal gears and ball bearings on the motors they should hold up under heavy use.

Thanks for sharing.


Raymond


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim,

After seeing the diesels here in the office and the coaches, that is one nice looking train!

Mark


----------

